# Deer Creek Crappie have arrived



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

As shallow as 2 feet, just wanted to let you know.


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

Just for proof


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice mess of slabs!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Sweet congrats bigguns


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! 

Question too.....Can you launch a boat at Deer Creek right now? I've been watching the below link and it shows current levels still at winter pool. Also states the ramp is unusable and the marina is closed. Would like to head down there this weekend but want to make sure I'd be able to launch my boat. Any info would be appreciated.

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/dcsns.htm


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm here today, I'll take a look for ya and report back. I will say the water is really low though.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Those things are big! Do i spy a whitebass buried in there to?


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes you do spy white bass lol. I'm here at again today, not as lucky just few crappie. Also no place to launch a boat yet.


----------



## Brownfish89 (Feb 27, 2012)

Yea they are eating good job.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice score. You use minnows for them?


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

WeaponX said:


> Yes you do spy white bass lol. I'm here at again today, not as lucky just few crappie. Also no place to launch a boat yet.


A big thanks to you WeaponX. You've saved me a lot of disappointment if I would have drove my boat down there and couldn't launch. Good luck out there.


----------



## surfstriker (Mar 27, 2015)

Silly question but what and where is deer creek? Is it a lake or a creek? I do not see it on the map. I'm from cincy.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice haul. What was water temp if Ya know just curious ?


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't know water but putting my hand in was freezing. Oh yeah and jigs


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Two things for this thread:

Deer Creek is about mid way between Cinci and Columbus, for that Cinci Guy. It is a small lake that is a resivoir, the lake was formed by daming up the creek. So it's Deer Creek Lake.

You can, depending on the boat and your truck, put in at the beach. I've done it several times during duck season when the water levels are too low to use the ramps. I've spoken to ODNR on the subject and they have said that that is what to do. Four wheel drive is a good idea.

Now is a great tim to get out to the service road on the north end of the lake where the creek feeds it and mark where all the stumps are so you can get out when it fills back up and fish the stumps, without hitting them with your boat.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

OrangeMilk said:


> Two things for this thread:
> 
> Deer Creek is about mid way between Cinci and Columbus, for that Cinci Guy. It is a small lake that is a resivoir, the lake was formed by daming up the creek. So it's Deer Creek Lake.
> 
> ...


I have watched guys launch on the beach several times while I was fishing below Hardings cabin. Also on the creek bed I have also watched people tie up concrete block and logs and other things along stump areas you mention , . There are lots of stumps in that area and they follow the channel mostly as it is now, easy to see at this time


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Man all these slabs are getting me going. It's been a rough late winter and early spring for me. The days that are nice my son always seems to have baseball practice. I am hoping to get the boat out this weekend though.


----------



## soulsurvivor79 (Jul 10, 2013)

Heading out to the lake tomorrow and will post a report when i get back.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Lake is coming up to summer pool QUICKLY.Rose over 2 ft yesterday.With rains last couple days and more forecasted next week ramps will be useable soon.Harding cabin ramp,maybe a few days.Marina area ramp,maybe a week or so is my guess.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Nice catch WeaponX. Haven't been to Deercreek yet, but may have a go at it if time permits. They look tasty


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Lake is coming up to summer pool QUICKLY.Rose over 2 ft yesterday.With rains last couple days and more forecasted next week ramps will be useable soon.Harding cabin ramp,maybe a few days.Marina area ramp,maybe a week or so is my guess.



I was fishing below Harding cabin this afternoon, seen several putting their boats in at that ramp


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

You made me look again.Yep its only down about 8ft now.Would be awful shallow there yet for a bass boat of decent size but another 1ft or 2,maybe 24hrs and it should be fully useable.
Do any good today Glasseyes? I wanted to go today but decided against it for some family time.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> You made me look again.Yep its only down about 8ft now.Would be awful shallow there yet for a bass boat of decent size but another 1ft or 2,maybe 24hrs and it should be fully useable.
> Do any good today Glasseyes? I wanted to go today but decided against it for some family time.



I was after cats for awhile, caught several. Wanted to fish for crappie but the wind was killing me. I did see a couple of larger boats on the lake but most were small like you said. There were nine boat trailers in parking lot when I got there. Did see what looked and sounded like a husband and wife in their Kayaks, each had two rods sticking up out of holders when they went by. I could here them talking about heading towards the dam. The wind was brute, they weren't gone long.


----------



## soulsurvivor79 (Jul 10, 2013)

I fished the Marina today for a couple hours 3-5 water was really low. Got 4 dink crappie with minnows. I tried using jigs not a single hit. REALLY windy today. Stopped over by the dam to see what was going on and it was packed to the max. The only thing I saw caught was a couple of white bass and little saugeyes.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

We fished the spillway for about three hours. 36 other people fishing. Only saw like three dinks caught in the whole time I was there.


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

I've never been to deer creek before, just moved to Ohio this past July, was wondering about the lake conditions and where I might find some crappie like the ones WeaponX caught, there is a Central Ohio Crappie Circuit tournament there next Saturday (4/18) and I could use all the help I can get.
are the fish still deep or have they moved in shallow?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I just looked at the lake level data and Deer Creek is only about 1 ft above summer pool and dropping slowly.

I am guessing that it is very muddy right now but I don't know for sure. If it is not muddy you should have no problem catching crappie.

Don't make crappie fishing harder than it is. I fished deer creek a few times that last couple of years and the fish are plentiful in the entire lake and can be caught about any way you want. There will be fish in the few bays that are on that lake in just a few feet of water and there will be fish in the 8-10 ft range and the deeper water. Just fish any change in bottom contour or points or dam area for the deeper fish or near brush for the shallower fish. Many of the deeper fish 10' and deeper will be suspended. Minnows, jigs, swims all catch a bunch of crappie. Slow trolling small cranks and plastics will also catch a lot of crappie.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Right on Lundy.


----------

